# Need an I.D. please



## matt41gb (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, I was just sent an email needing an I.D. on a tortoise. My first thought is Texas Tortoise, but I need an expert I.D. Desert tortoise look too similar to me. This is the only picture I was sent. Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.deserttortoise.org/answeringquestions/appendix3.html

If I'm reading this correctly, the desert tortoise has a nuchal scute (as does the tortoise in your picture), but the Texas tortoise does not. I'm going with desert tortoise (Gopherus agazzii)


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 26, 2010)

Every image I've seen of a Texas Tortoise has a nuchal scute. The one in the link you send almost looks deformed. It may have not been a good specimen for that photograph. Hmmm.........


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2010)

The article says the nuchal scute is "...reduced or lost." So I'm taking that to mean there's a space where the scute should be, or its quite small.

Send a PM to Danny with the link to this thread. He'll know for sure.


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree with Yvonne  Looks like a Desert tortoise, _Gopherus agassizii_, to me Matt.

Danny


----------

